# Nutmeg



## iperm (Aug 6, 2008)

when a recipe calls for ground nutmeg, can you use the same amount of fresh grated nutmeg, or does the amount have to be adjusted?


----------



## GB (Aug 6, 2008)

You can use the same amount. Ground nutmeg does not mean just pre-ground.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 6, 2008)

Fresh grated nutmeg will generally be stronger than the ground stuff from the store, though that depends on the age of your nutmeg.  I'd suggest starting out with less and adding more to taste.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 6, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Fresh grated nutmeg will generally be stronger than the ground stuff from the store, though that depends on the age of your nutmeg. I'd suggest starting out with less and adding more to taste.


 
*I agree that grating your own gives off amore intense flavor, and better I think.  So you might want to cut the amount by just a tad.  *


----------



## GB (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry I read the request the wrong. I agree with the others.


----------

